# St19



## GPC (May 3, 2008)

All

I have purchased a few ST19 based chronos. It makes the purchase affordable but the mechanism always

feels like it will not last the course. Every one has a slightly temperamental start action, and a

slick but flimsy feeling re-set.

They are nice to look at though and the time-keeping is reliable.

Unlike the good old Valjou/ETA 7750 which always feels nice and tight.

(Pictures will hopefully improve over time).

R

G


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

that Precista is very nice. I have two Seagulls with the ST1901 caliber and have read over at WUS Chinese Mechanical Watches the teardown and review of this caliber, in the Review section. It is highly praised and well constructed, hand winder. Mine are the Seagull 1963 Mil reissued version and the dress dial version 0437.

Only had one issue with the 1963, a click spring broken but easily fixed by Ken Canaday (Lysanderxiii) in the USA. He did a full service on it too for only $50usd.

Flimsy feel with the reset pusher? Not my experience...please read Lysanderxiii's teardown review for further info on the ST19....you may come to appreciate it more!


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Theres a good review of the PRS-5 on Watcharoo theres also a good review of Seagull movements on the Time Zone (Classic)forum, a well written review and lots of photos.


----------

